# How do I remove lichen from sidewalk?



## All Day NPK (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi

I'm not sure why my part of the sidewalk only has lichen, but it seems to be taking over. How do I get rid of it? Will powerwashing be enough? I looked up 30 seconds cleaner but it has bleach in it so I'm worried about my lawn right next to the sidewalk.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Product called Wet & Forget seems to have good reviews .

https://www.amazon.com/Forget-800003-Mildew-Algae-Remover/dp/B001GTRBMO/ref=asc_df_B001GTRBMO/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=229261240507&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=10604357285294153519&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9028263&hvtargid=pla-384086365642&psc=1


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Mechanical removal with a power washer would be my choice


----------



## All Day NPK (Feb 17, 2019)

Thank you, I will try a power washer.

I looked into Wet & Forget but I'm not a fan of long term waiting with a chemical like this. Might powerwash it first and if it starts to come back again then put chems on it


----------

